# Older Maytag dishwasher insufficent at cleaning



## Wilbits (Mar 11, 2017)

Try replacing the gasket on the washer pump.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I've taken off the rotating arms off and taken them outside and used the garden hose to reverse flush them. They get plugged up with undissolvables like small bones, tinfoil, and scraps of plastic.

When you wash it on empty, try a tablespoon of TSP from Home Depot. It's a much stronger detergent than what is now in residential dishwashing detergent.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds the filter in the pump is plugged or getting plugged, happens all the time


----------



## F350 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I might do that.

They went with a new dishwasher instead and left the troubled one with me. I might take it apart or have fun blowing it up.

Everything is disposable nowadays.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

We have a 1994 Maytag DWU7400AAX. That works great. It has been repaired 2 times since 2006 and each repairman says: "Don't ever get rid of this one. Nothing on the market is equal or better"

I recommend you carefully try to fix and save or sell. Maytag might have the install instructions. (Maybe service manual) There might be a wiring diagram stuffed in the d/w somewhere. I have had luck with www.repairclinic.com and www.partselect.com and maybe www.appliancepartsworld.com


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Probably needs an impeller. Changed many impeller with the pump seal kits in the day. Probably a pita to get off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Cedrus said:


> We have a 1994 Maytag DWU7400AAX. That works great. It has been repaired 2 times since 2006 and each repairman says: "Don't ever get rid of this one. Nothing on the market is equal or better"


yes they are very robust but cleaning efficiency is poor compared to new dishwashers.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

carmusic....what would you recommend...if and when our Maytag conks out to the extent repairs are not viable ?


----------

